# Ironia...



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sono in embolo sessuale da risucchio.


----------



## seguente (10 Maggio 2015)

Ciao Tebe, ma sono tue queste belle boccie?  Sono da premio.  E che scritta esplicita e sincera su quella maglietta.  Ci sta a ciccio.


----------

